# Riding without a noseband...



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

Just wondering what people's views on this are?

I've recently taken Ellie's noseband off completely - she's not a strong horse, and I tend to only have a plain cavesson on very loosely for hacking - she doesn't need anything stronger. Occasionally when jumping she can try to evade contact - again, she's not strong but she has tried in the past to cross her jaw - and as such, she's always gone well in a Mexican grackle for jumping. 

I've schooled her a couple of times this week without a noseband, and she went beautifully - much better than she was going back in the summer (or indeed, ever - schooling is not Ellie's favourite pastime!). I have to bear in mind the fact that she has not schooled for a couple of months anyway, so it could just be that she's had a secret personality transplant....or that she was so excited by the prospect of popping a small fence at the end of our schooling session, that she decided to behave impeccably for me (for once) 

But....it reminded me of a letter that was sent into H&H last year, where a lady stated that her horses go much better without a noseband. Does anyone else think there is any truth in this? I'm not making any real judgements yet as I haven't done enough proper 'work' without a noseband to say whether I feel she goes better consistently without it...but I just thought it might make for an interesting discussion!

Interestingly, there is also someone I know who 'wouldn't be seen dead' on a horse without a noseband, although she was reluctant to explain why....


----------



## vallin (13 January 2011)

TBH if it's a loose cavesson it does naff all. My girls wears a loose cavesson, purely because it breaks up her head a looks smarter (yes I'm vain when it comes to my horse, not sure what happened to personal vanity though :rollseyes: lol) and then if she's being a pratt I stick a flash on just to remind her that opening in gob and charging through the bit isn't acceptable behaviour. It maybe that if it was loose it was just annoying her by slightly rubbing/moving about, and without it it just doesn't irritate her so she is softer (though I could be talking complete cr@p!) Hope that makes some sense! lol


----------



## Tinypony (13 January 2011)

I never use a noseband of any type.  I wouldn't use one for additional control, or to strap the mouth shut, and other than that they are just decorative and I think horses' heads look nicer with less stuff hung off them.


----------



## Serephin (13 January 2011)

I have been wondering about this - I was told that my boy needs a nose net in summer when I bought him - he does fling his head about a bit, but more to do with flies I think, than pollen, cos I took it off once over winter and he was proper diva-ish about the flies without it on.  Anyho, my point is I need a noseband to put the nose net on, but I was wondering if I took the noseband off all together it would solve the head tossing attributed to invisible flies - he snatches he head up when I do up his noseband, which is only ever loose as it goes on the first hole so isn't tight.  So I am wondering if he is trying to tell me something....

Might take it off next time I ride and see what happens.  Years ago I used to ride my mare in as little tack as I could get away with, so took off noseband and she used to be ridden in a grackle!


----------



## MrsMozart (13 January 2011)

Yup, ridden the Dizz without a noseband, though she was just as batty without as with . GM is without one at the moment as she had sharp teeth at the top (sorted now).


----------



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

Some people say she looks common without one  I personally don't think she does - but then I think she's beautiful and could never look common! 







Frenchie - I agree that a loose cavesson does nothing, which is why I am never too bothered about using it! It's more there for 'correctness' if you know what I mean?


----------



## MrsMozart (13 January 2011)

According to something I was reading the other day, three's no need for the throat lash either.....


----------



## S14Tobin (13 January 2011)

Completely agree, unless it's a 'purposeful' piece of kit, take it off - less to clean, less to bother the horse. I don't ride with one, I don't need one, so why bother? He looks common anyway! ;-) tend to think if a horse NEEDS something, i'd far rather look into why he's doing what is necessitating it - if that makes sense! (ie if he's going round like a flounder with his trap open, and someone says 'stick a drop/flash on', there's a reason, it's not because he suddenly got inspired from watching Finding Nemo!


----------



## katherine1975 (13 January 2011)

My horse caught her noseband on a gate and broke it, since then I have been riding without one. It was only ever loosely done up and I do think she looks smarter with a noseband but don't think they are at all necessary. Since the noseband broke I have been riding without one and will continue to unless we go to a show!


----------



## Tinypony (13 January 2011)

See?  They look lovely without a noseband.  Why would we want to "break up" their beautiful heads?


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

I take them off if they are not needed, i think the horses look much nicer! 

Please excuse the ridic face i am pulling, i was concentrating!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (13 January 2011)

I don't know why I keep one on Ed, apart from his gallumping roman nose!  Again like most of you its so loose it doesn't do anything!


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

Kitsune said:



			I don't know why I keep one on Ed, apart from his gallumping roman nose!  Again like most of you its so loose it doesn't do anything!
		
Click to expand...

Roman noses are beautifull


----------



## Ranyhyn (13 January 2011)

I do tend to agree sometimes, especially when paired, as Ed's is, with a white blaze and hogged mane


----------



## vallin (13 January 2011)

_MizElz_ said:



			Frenchie - I agree that a loose cavesson does nothing, which is why I am never too bothered about using it! It's more there for 'correctness' if you know what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with tradition, rather than correctness, but yes, though a tightly done up cavesson obviously does have an effect, same as a crank. 
Ellie looks nice without one, where as Frenchie has a much longer face and looks quite odd (she doesn't wear one for longlining as I didnt have one fore that bridle) can't find a picture of her without one but this one shows the difference is head shape (please excuse my father doing his 'i'll admire her from a distance')


----------



## EnduroRider (13 January 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			According to something I was reading the other day, three's no need for the throat lash either..... 

Click to expand...


QR


I can see how a throat lash is going to help keep a bridle on when it is pulled off from the headpiece but agree it will make little difference in whether or not the bridle stays on in the event of a fall.

I usually ride with a snaffle, reins and slip head - no browband, no nose band and no throat lash, and no problems so far


----------



## zulu705 (13 January 2011)

My older mare goes with no noseband, purely as its one less thing for me to do up!


----------



## MagicMelon (13 January 2011)

I do think a horse goes better without one.  I find nosebands extremely resticting and hate the thought of strapping a horses mouth shut, surely it should be well schooled enough to not need that?  I ride without a noseband at home and put on a loose cavesson for competing (purely because its "done" to do so, I dont even know if its "legal" to ride without one at BE / BSJA??).


----------



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I dont even know if its "legal" to ride without one at BE / BSJA??).
		
Click to expand...

I'd really like to know the answer to that! Good point!


----------



## posie_honey (13 January 2011)

i don't bother with a nose band if i dont need one - means more to clean - only put on for comps (showing) or in summer for nose net for head shaking


----------



## lilaclomax (13 January 2011)

Shadow doesn't have one and his throatlash is loose so his bridle goes straight on and off without any faffing, he is in a myler snaffle and is very happy


----------



## Jenni_ (13 January 2011)

Allover said:









I take them off if they are not needed, i think the horses look much nicer! 

Please excuse the ridic face i am pulling, i was concentrating!!! 

Click to expand...

beautiful!

arabs should never wear a noseband if they dont need it . (im never a fan of flashes and grackles etc as it is ....

i understand the tradition and some people think it balances out the head. a loose fitting one isnt invasive so why not if thats what you want.

my arab wore one once or twice if you were lucky with me. except in the hackamore - understanably.

its habit with any other kind of horse!


----------



## pip6 (13 January 2011)

I only have a nose band when using my endurance bridle (basically a headcollar with attachmens for the bit) or the myler, which has it's own.  Usually ride in ordinary bridle (no noseband) with waterford. Generally work with idea that horse isn't accepting bit, find out issue & work through it rather than strap mouth & add enforcement into the equation.

Can accept there are times when a horse gets hyper & manners aren't as good. 2009 I watched an endurance race (was crewing for a competitor), 127 (from memory so don't shoot me if I'm a few out) horses in a mass start, you've never seen anything like it. The atmostphere was electric & the ground just shook as they went past. Imagine the grand national start but 3 times as many horses. Can't remember anything wearing more than cavesson, rare for endurance horses to use nosebands such as grakles, take too long to get off.


----------



## Feathered (13 January 2011)

No noseband here either, straight on straight off, no faffing. Used to spend ages doing up noseband, martingale etc, may have needed it more back then (she behaves now, touch wood) so now we go for the minimalist look. If I don't need it I don't use it, even though we may look like we've dropped straight out the local trekking centre. 

Any excuse for a gratuitous pic!


----------



## cobgirlie (13 January 2011)

I ride both the cobs without nose bands. Did put one back on Little Cob last time we hunted just because of 'show' and he had rub marks from it so from now on he'll be nose band-less unless doing dressage. Personally I like to see their big ugly mugs rather than hide them behind bits of useless stuff.


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			beautiful!

arabs should never wear a noseband if they dont need it . (im never a fan of flashes and grackles etc as it is ....

i understand the tradition and some people think it balances out the head. a loose fitting one isnt invasive so why not if thats what you want.

my arab wore one once or twice if you were lucky with me. except in the hackamore - understanably.

its habit with any other kind of horse!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, x (though she is a SF and not an arab, just in case you were thinking she was)

Agree about Arabs not wearing nosebands, it kind of detracts from what they are about, if you know what i mean!


----------



## touchstone (13 January 2011)

I tend to use one of I'm out on a long ride, simply because if a cheeckpiece were to get caught on something and break it means I can still have something to fasten a rein to.  Much harder to get a horse home safely if there isn't a noseband and that happened.


----------



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

Allover said:



			Thank you, x (though she is a SF and not an arab, just in case you were thinking she was)

Agree about Arabs not wearing nosebands, it kind of detracts from what they are about, if you know what i mean! 

Click to expand...


Funny - Ellie is an SF x Arab


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

_MizElz_ said:



			Funny - Ellie is an SF x Arab 

Click to expand...

Just had a look at her pics, very pretty she is too


----------



## Super_Kat (13 January 2011)

I'd always put one on (even if it did nothing and I didn't need it) loosely just because I'm shallow and I feel it looks better.


----------



## vallin (13 January 2011)

Allover said:



			Thank you, x (though she is a SF and not an arab, just in case you were thinking she was)
		
Click to expand...

As is Frenchie ,  your girl has a much more dished face than either French or Ellie, hmmmm, interesting, must go back to the original breeding


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

Super_Kat said:



			I'd always put one on (even if it did nothing and I didn't need it) loosely just because I'm shallow and I feel it looks better.
		
Click to expand...

And that is as good a reason as any


----------



## fourpawswhite (13 January 2011)

Interesting thread.  My youngster was backed and turned away by someone before coming to me.  They used no noseband.  The bridle I then used has one on and I never thought much of it.  Again, like some have said it breaks up his head.  However, he has been a bit heady and I wonder whether that could be why.  Restarting again tomorrow, so will try without and see how we get on.  He does like as little fuss as possible so there could be something in it in his case.  Thanks.


----------



## Janah (13 January 2011)

I use one if competeing and often don't if hacking/schooling.  less to clean.

Jane


----------



## zefragile (13 January 2011)

Skwal did 4* without a noseband. I heard that he hated nosebands and he didn't get great dressage scores because he had to wear a noseband for that phase.


----------



## Jenni_ (13 January 2011)

Allover said:



			Thank you, x (though she is a SF and not an arab, just in case you were thinking she was)

Agree about Arabs not wearing nosebands, it kind of detracts from what they are about, if you know what i mean! 

Click to expand...

nono!!

was saying she was beautiful - then separatley that arabs shouldn't wear nosebands 



zefragile said:



Skwal did 4* without a noseband. I heard that he hated nosebands and he didn't get great dressage scores because he had to wear a noseband for that phase.
		
Click to expand...

was he not the horse put down at the 2007 badminton?


----------



## Persephone (13 January 2011)

_MizElz_ said:



			Some people say she looks common without one  I personally don't think she does - but then I think she's beautiful and could never look common! 







Frenchie - I agree that a loose cavesson does nothing, which is why I am never too bothered about using it! It's more there for 'correctness' if you know what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't look common at all IMO how could she! Isn't she Arab/SF? I agree it can break a plain head up, and some think it's necessary as window dressing, but if she goes nicely without one then great!

Less tack to clean


----------



## Stacey02 (13 January 2011)

i think they look nice without them... less fuss more natural. If they dont need them dont use them


----------



## miss_bird (13 January 2011)

I have to say i always ride with one i just think it gives the finished look to the bridle, yes i am another shallow person who like the look of nosebands.
Have to add mine are all loose so dont really do anything


----------



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

Persephone said:



			She doesn't look common at all IMO how could she! Isn't she Arab/SF? I agree it can break a plain head up, and some think it's necessary as window dressing, but if she goes nicely without one then great!

Less tack to clean 

Click to expand...

Thank you Persephone - my thoughts entirely  But then I am biased  Yes she is SF/Arab - even though everyone always assumes she's a TB! LOL


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

_MizElz_ said:



			Some people say she looks common without one  I personally don't think she does - but then I think she's beautiful and could never look common! 






Click to expand...

I hope you bopped whoever said she was common looking on the nose?!


----------



## Natch (13 January 2011)

QR

Less tack to clean.


----------



## _MizElz_ (13 January 2011)

Allover said:



			I hope you bopped whoever said she was common looking on the nose?! 

Click to expand...

It was my mum....


----------



## Rose Folly (13 January 2011)

Thank you for this thread. It's really made me think. I used to ride without a noseband all the time, but my last two girls came with tack and that inclouded nosebands, so I just continued. Mine is always so loosely done up as to be virtually useless anyway. And yes, n the vanity side I think horses look much better without them.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (13 January 2011)

On the rare occasion i ride my boy in his bridle, i don't put a noseband on. Tbh it makes no difference with him whether or not he has one on.


----------



## Mrs B (13 January 2011)

Another nekkid nose pony here! I think it suits him, but I am a VERY biased Mum

(TBH, it broke 5 years ago and I didn't both to buy another. Plus the less tack to clean the better...)


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Another nekkid nose pony here! I think it suits him, but I am a VERY biased Mum

(TBH, it broke 5 years ago and I didn't both to buy another. Plus the less tack to clean the better...)






Click to expand...

OMG and you are cantering out in the OPEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

_MizElz_ said:



			It was my mum.... 

Click to expand...

Even more reason


----------



## Toffee44 (13 January 2011)

I think Samba is the only horse i have used a noseband on.


----------



## woodlandswow (13 January 2011)

posie_honey said:



			i don't bother with a nose band if i dont need one - means more to clean - only put on for comps (showing) or in summer for nose net for head shaking
		
Click to expand...

snap!!


----------



## Mrs B (13 January 2011)

Allover said:



			OMG and you are cantering out in the OPEN!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Ah - well - as you can see, I was being bolted with at the time

(Think your girl looks lovely, btw - very kissable schnoz!)


----------



## Paint Me Proud (13 January 2011)

When i first had Chico he had only just started having a bridle on and i was finding it difficult to get his bridle on sometimes because of his full cheek bit folding in all sorts of awkward ways. 
So to make it easier i took his noseband off and i have never put it back on!

The first lesson i had with my new instructor she asked 'is there a reason he doesnt have a noseband?' 

Chico has a large blaze and i think the noseband just cuts right through it and ruins the 'look' so i wont be using on in the future unless it becomes a necessity.


----------



## [59668] (13 January 2011)

I don't have a noseband.  What's the point?  Cavesson nosebands don't do anything anyway, and we don't need anything else.


----------



## noodle_ (13 January 2011)

S14Tobin said:



			Completely agree, unless it's a 'purposeful' piece of kit, take it off - less to clean, less to bother the horse. I don't ride with one, I don't need one, so why bother? He looks common anyway! ;-) tend to think if a horse NEEDS something, i'd far rather look into why he's doing what is necessitating it - if that makes sense! (ie if he's going round like a flounder with his trap open, and someone says 'stick a drop/flash on', there's a reason, it's not because he suddenly got inspired from watching Finding Nemo!
		
Click to expand...

that ^

mine dosent wear one....she did but hated it so i whipped it off - she has breaks and is fab imo without it 

she wears a martingale for my benefit as its saved me from some... moments  lol


----------



## Allover (13 January 2011)

Toffee44 said:















I think Samba is the only horse i have used a noseband on.
		
Click to expand...

Cool pony


----------



## skewby (13 January 2011)

Ellie is beautiful and fine enough to look fab without one.  And if she prefers it all the better!  But as someone says, with a plain head the noseband does improve.  For those who say not, I shall take photos of mine with and without this weekend!  He'd scare children without one  plus I do tighten it for hunting, sorry all :S


----------

